# Promo shots: "Grotesque Burlesque" Play



## guitarmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are some promos I shot the other night for a local play. It's supposed to be a 'grotesque burlesque' play - thus the mood and styling.
It was a fun... if kinda weird... shoot.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/81742026@N00/1357213147/ (changed to a link - NSFW kinda. No nudity or grossness though)


----------



## TBaraki (Sep 10, 2007)

Great work, man.  Nice control of your lights.


----------



## The Phototron (Sep 10, 2007)

er....er....rofl...wow

gj lol.


----------



## guitarmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks! And @ the Phototron.... yeah I know, haha.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2007)

That first one probably isn't OK for general viewing.  Please change it to a link and add NSFW as a warning.  Thanks.


----------



## guitarmy (Sep 11, 2007)

Alrighty. Sorry Mike.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks.

Nice shots, b.t.w.


----------



## guitarmy (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 11, 2007)

Totally great shots!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fmw (Sep 12, 2007)

Good work.


----------



## Christina (Sep 29, 2007)

i think they are nice.

great backgrounds that vibe just right with the models. 

but i think i could have done without the vibrator. it kinda turns me off to the photo. and i dont feel like im going to get across what i mean here, but all im trying to say is i think the photo's are nice and interesting without that certain prop;


----------



## craig (Sep 29, 2007)

Excellent shots. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah...  you nailed it.  Very nice.

-Pete


----------



## guitarmy (Oct 5, 2007)

Christina: I agree about the vibrator (which is actually a watergun, haha). The director insisted on using it, and it just so happens the best shots ended up having that prop in it.

In the future, I think I'll take two shots of each set-up - one with prop, one without.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------

